# Ski Sundown (night): Sunday, 1/21/2007



## Greg (Dec 28, 2006)

I can't see any reason right now why I wouldn't be there.


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2007)

I think I'm going to take this week off as I skied yesterday and will be skiing on Friday. Looks like they will get some extended snowmaking windows in the foreseeable future so I expect the 24th to be great! Praying for moguls on Nor'easter and Gunny by then...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2007)

Probably not a bad idea to hold of on this week in that case.  They should be able to really blast the guns this week, the weather forecast looks pretty good for that.  Looks like they should be able to blow all day tomorrow!  I'm wondering if they'll be able to start the guns up at all during the day today.  The temp and humidity both have been falling fast this morning, the wet-bulb is now below 28. 

I don't plan on making it this there tomorrow either, but I will be there tonight and Thursday.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thursday might be possible.  I might make some early morning turns at Southington on Sunday morning as I am crashing at a friends house in Southington on Saturday night.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 16, 2007)

I might be there for friday night, but right now I am in the rest and recovery mode after lots of skiing/driving this past weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2007)

As usual on Tuesdays and Thursdays I'm not sure if I'll be sliding or working...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'm wondering if they'll be able to start the guns up at all during the day today.  The temp and humidity both have been falling fast this morning, the wet-bulb is now below 28.



Sweet!



http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/ Updated: January 16 said:


> OPEN TODAY FROM 9AM-10PM. SNOWMAKING IN PROGRESS...REMEMBER YOUR GOGGLES.


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2007)

Air temp is down to 28 here (I'm at home today). It looks like they will have a solid 48 hours of snowmaking temps at least, and quite possibly round-the-clock through the weekend. This is what I've been talking about all season, folks. You just wait to see what the result is come this time next week!!! 1/24 is gonna rock! I'm considering Sunday night as well.


----------



## Catul (Jan 16, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'm wondering if they'll be able to start the guns up at all during the day today.  The temp and humidity both have been falling fast this morning, the wet-bulb is now below 28.



Took my daughter to her afternoon class at Sundown today (at 1 p.m.) and they had all the guns blasting away!  Check it out:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 16, 2007)

Blow baby blow!


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice! Sunday night anyone?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 16, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice! Sunday night anyone?


That could work Greg..I will keep you posted if anything changes.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2007)

Catul said:


> Took my daughter to her afternoon class at Sundown today (at 1 p.m.) and they had all the guns blasting away!  Check it out:
> 
> http://img487.imageshack.us/img487/5883/sundown20060116tn5.jpg



Nice!  When I was there tonight they weren't blowing on any of the open slopes, except for one gun going on Stinger.  They were blowing the crap out of Gunny though and I heard they had a bunch of guns going on Sensation over at the Sunny-Side learning area.  I tried to take some pics of the snow-making effort on Guny, but I'm too tired to see how they came out now...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice! Sunday night anyone?



Looks like I will be there..You going to be around?


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Looks like I will be there..You going to be around?



I'll try. Probably not until 7 pm. You sticking around through the night? Thread title changed.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't think I'll make Sunday night, but the conditions should be pretty good by then.  It was a bit on the slick side last night, but I imagine they were able to resurface all the open trails last night and through today.  At the rate they're going I expect to see some new terrain open real soon.  Just looked at the website and they expect Gunbarrel by Friday!

I had trouble taking a picture of the Gunny snow-making efforts last night, but here's my best shot...


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Just looked at the website and they expect Gunbarrel by Friday!
> 
> I had trouble taking a picture of the Gunny snow-making efforts last night, but here's my best shot...



Nice! Bring it on!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'll try. Probably not until 7 pm. You sticking around through the night?


Yep...I am going to ski on Monday just not sure what MT.


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Yep...I am going to ski on Monday just not sure what MT.



Nice. I'm pretty sure I'll be there, but will firm it up over the weekend.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2007)

All of the Sunnyside learning area opened today. Hopefully Gunny for tomorrow. Then all we need is those Nor'easter BUMPS!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 18, 2007)

I will be there tomorrow.  I'll report back on Gunny.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I will be there tomorrow.  I'll report back on Gunny.



Nice! Scope out Nor'easter too. Not that I have a lot of hope, but you never know. I imagine they want to get through with expansion first....


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice! Scope out Nor'easter too. Not that I have a lot of hope, but you never know. I imagine they want to get through with expansion first....



Will do.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Looks like I will be there..You going to be around?



You going up with the family? They're having a winter carnival that day starting at 11 am. Could be fun for your kids.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> You going up with the family? They're having a winter carnival that day starting at 11 am. Could be fun for your kids.



Thanks...Don't know if we will be there in time...but they would love it.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2007)

Just got back from skiing in the fresh snow at Sundown.  Probably the best conditions at Sundown this year.  There is a *TON* of snow on Gunny, they'll have no problem opening it for tomorrow! :beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Just got back from skiing in the fresh snow at Sundown.  Probably the best conditions at Sundown this year.  There is a *TON* of snow on Gunny, they'll have no problem opening it for tomorrow! :beer:



Good news.  Thanks for the update.  It was snowing in Southbury when I woke up this AM.  I'm heading over to Sundown in about an hour.  Its not much accumulation but this will be my first time out on fresh snow this season.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 19, 2007)

I am in for sunday night as that will probably be the only skiing for this weekend due to the high winds. Warren is just recovering from a really bad cold, so I hope to ski with him on sunday.

We will be there around 4-5pm.


----------



## Catul (Jan 19, 2007)

I plan to take my youngest daughter Sunday morning - probably my only skiing this weekend too.  This will be her 8th time out on skis (just started last month), and first time to be able to ski on more than one trail since they've now opened up all of the Sunnyside area


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 20, 2007)

I will be there around 5 or 6..


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2007)

Gonna be a last minute thing for me. I'll find you guys if I head over.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2007)

It's a possibility that I'll be there.  7:00 at the sun-deck if I go.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2007)

Catul said:


> I plan to take my youngest daughter Sunday morning - probably my only skiing this weekend too.



My daughter and I are gonna head over later this morning once it warms up a bit. We'll be on the magic carpet so say hi if you see us - perhaps you're already there...



bvibert said:


> It's a possibility that I'll be there.  7:00 at the sun-deck if I go.



If I go, I doubt I'll make 7 pm, but I'll find you guys...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry guys...I am out for tonight. I will be there on Monday if anybody is around.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2007)

Just got back from the mountain. My daughter did well. A solid hour and 15 minutes on the magic carpet. She was thrilled to ride it herself. That thing is key to get them started...

Bummer Dave. Was looking forward to skiing with you. I should be there by 7:30.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 21, 2007)

We will be leaving home in about two hours and plan to ski from 5-8pm. It looks like Sundown will be 100% open by this evening.

Greg, did you ski Gunbarrel? how was it?


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> We will be leaving home in about two hours and plan to ski from 5-8pm. It looks like Sundown will be 100% open by this evening.
> 
> Greg, did you ski Gunbarrel? how was it?



No. I just skied by the magic carpet with my daughter. Gunny looks great with side-to-side coverage. The whole mountain for that mater has a TON of snow. Snow extends right to the deck; no more mud (thank God). Surface looked like nice packed manmade. They were making snow at the base of Gunbarrel and the Pole Cats on Exhibition were running. I imagine they were making snow all over the mountain. The stockpile to the left of A lift was impressive - probably 20' high (not exaggerating). Today was their winter carnival and the place was PACKED. I would expect some scrape in the middle, some bumps and probably nice lines on the trail sides. I chatted briefly with Sundown's marketing director, Dotty Craig. She seemed relieved it's finally consistently cold.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I am sure that all of the resorts on the East Coast are happy to have snowmaking weather 24/7 for a change, after all it is now the coldest part of winter.

It's now looking like we could get at least 1" of natural on monday and I have my fingers crossed for the coastal storm on thursday.

See you tonight.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry guys, I'm out too. It's just too late to head over now to make it worth it. see you Wednesday though!


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am out this week as we have a long weekend next week at Sugarloaf.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry I didn't make over either guys...


----------

